# Battery Station coupon code



## Hef (Mar 29, 2013)

Going to order some CR123's today from Battery Station; is there a coupon code for CPF members?

Thanks


----------



## bjt3833 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Battery Staion coupon code*

Go look at the appropriate thread in the marketplace. That's where all the coupons are tried to be collected. Battery station has a specific page for cpf with slightly lower prices on select products.


----------

